# New Project - 70's  BMX Bike with Rear Shocks , Drum Brakes, and 3 speed



## West is the Best (Dec 27, 2019)

I saw this bike on Ebay (and another one on CABE) that looked like it would make an interesting project.

I want to make a funky kind of rider out of it.

I have the yellow one. The others are just research pics.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 28, 2019)

Cool!


----------



## Mark Johnston (Dec 28, 2019)

Cool! I still have what’s left of



 my Yamaha Moto-Bike I got for Christmas in 1976 or 1977. Someday I’ll get around to fixing it up again.


----------

